# Steckerlfisch - Spieße



## Holger_M (26. April 2007)

Wo bekomme ich flachche Spieße für Steckerlfisch her???

Solche z.B.
http://www.norwegen-portal.de/content/view/369/57/

Gibt es einen Trick damit die Fische nicht vom Steckerl fallen bzw. sich verdrehen (Rücken fällt immer nach unten - da schwerster Teil der Fische)?


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. April 2007)

*AW: Steckerlfisch - Spieße*

Gute Frage! Wir haben dafür immer runde Holzspieße oder Bambusstäbe verwendet. Es hat immer tadellos funktioniert und es ist nie ein Fisch abgefallen. Deshalb glaube ich, dass es egal ist, ob die Spieße flach oder rund sind. Wobei die Teile auf dem Foto natürlich auch edel aussehen...

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## Zanderfänger (27. April 2007)

*AW: Steckerlfisch - Spieße*

Flache Spieße verdrehen sich nicht.


----------



## Robert (27. April 2007)

*AW: Steckerlfisch - Spieße*

Da der Steckerlfisch-Artikel ja von mir stammt - ich hab meine von http://www.thueros.de/spa4242e.html besorgt.
Der Aufsatz für den Grill hat auch den Vorteil, dass auf einer Seite nur ein Schitz ist, die Spiesse selbst verdrehen sich dann nicht so leicht.
Die Thüros Grills gibt es mittlerweile auch in manchen Baumärkten.
Nicht billig, aber sehr gute Qualität

Servus,

Robert


----------



## HC Wuide (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steckerlfisch - Spieße*

Nimm ein Edelstahlblech, kante es im rechten winkel ab, hau es an einem ende flach, am anderen spitze es an. Stecke das flache Ende in einen Feilengriff. Bei Interesse bekommst du Bilder von meinem Steckerfischgrill und Spieße Marke Eigenbau. Was besseres bekommst Du nicht, darin kannst du schmieden!!!!


----------



## Steff-Peff (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steckerlfisch - Spieße*

Hallo,

ich tendiere auch zum selber anfertigen. Als Vorlage, wie es aussehen kann, empfehle ich Euch die Seite: 

http://www.kah-homepage.de/

Dort ist ein durchdachtes System in Edelstahl erhältlich. Der Preis ist aber leider zu hoch, wenn man es nur selten nutzt.

Bei Selbstbau kann man einige Komponenten in herkömmlichen Baustahl erstellen (Halterungen). Brauchen dann halt etwas mehr Pflege. Für Gastronomie wäre meiner Meinung Edelstahl Pflicht.

So long
Steff-Peff


----------



## Steff-Peff (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steckerlfisch - Spieße*



HC Wuide schrieb:


> Nimm ein Edelstahlblech, kante es im rechten winkel ab, hau es an einem ende flach, am anderen spitze es an. Stecke das flache Ende in einen Feilengriff. Bei Interesse bekommst du Bilder von meinem Steckerfischgrill und Spieße Marke Eigenbau. Was besseres bekommst Du nicht, darin kannst du schmieden!!!!


 

Hallo HC Wuide,

kannst Du vielleicht ein paar Bilder reinstellen ?

Wäre super !#6

Gruss
Steff-Peff


----------



## HC Wuide (1. November 2008)

*AW: Steckerlfisch - Spieße*

Mein Grill Marke Eigenbau


----------

